# 8x10 picture frame



## woodworkergreg (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello all:

I'm getting started making picture frames. I want to do the standard frames with 45's. How do I get the length of the blank correct to factor in my 45's to insure a nice fit when I'm done?


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I prepare my wood to the thickness and the width that I want, then I router the edge that the picture will be sitting in and measure that groove or you could put the piece that you are framing in that groove and mark it.

Kenbo (I think that is his name) did an excellent write up on how he makes them and it helped e alot.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

woodworkergreg said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I'm getting started making picture frames. I want to do the standard frames with 45's. How do I get the length of the blank correct to factor in my 45's to insure a nice fit when I'm done?


The width of your board will be exactly. If you take your board cut then measure from tip of miter to inside of shoulder . This will match the Width of the Board . Multiply x2 and then add a little for comfort

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Do a search for kenbos picture frame build. You'll like it.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Remember this Formula Width of Board x2 +1" + inside Dimension of frame. See Photo
When you have all your blanks cut set saw to left hand 45 , cut the left end of every Board. Now set saw to Right Hand 45 and cut to length. If you have a lot same clamp a block for a stop and cut away

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

This is what Dominick was talking about.....

Hope this helps

FAbian


----------

